# 7.5 tons of weed



## Mutt (Feb 10, 2006)

7.5 tons of weed confiscated
http://www.news.com.au/story/0,10117,18101484-1702,00.html?from=rss


----------



## mountain rambler (Feb 10, 2006)

Ho-ly WOW.  

Shame for someone, but at that level I can't imagine it's the loss that counts.  

Thank my fear for keeping me small....


----------



## gqone333 (Feb 27, 2006)

what a waste of bud .mexican weed aint all that good quality any how


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Feb 27, 2006)

I was sad until I saw that the pot was mexican too, I wish they'd stop the flow of all schwag.lol


----------



## TheBaconChef (Mar 8, 2006)

haha this tunnel is actually pretty close to my house. I heard alot about this for a while. Barbra Boxer is now sponsoring legislation to make border tunnel illegal. Do they not understand that legalization would make our borders sooo much safer. There would be no more funding for the tunnels and then the dreaded terrorists i always hear about would have to build thier own tunnels for the sole purpose of smuggling themselves in. Either that or they could just call bush and have him arrange a special flight to get them where ever they need to go. The safer border thing is assuming legalization of other drugs to, which i am not directly supporting.


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 8, 2006)

just cuz its mexican weed dosent mean its bad iv had brown weed that got me stoned as hell just didnt taste to great


----------



## TheBaconChef (Mar 8, 2006)

My friend only smokes mexican weed. Well not only, but thats all he buys. whenever im feeling dry ill go over and get some. Its better than some of the mexi stuff and its only 80 bucks an ounce. It tastes terrible and only gets you high for like 30 minutes and if you let yourself come down you'll get a headache, but if you keep smoking every half an hour or so you will stay pretty high. I live like 40 mins from the border so it comes pretty direct. I imagine by the time it gets to the northeast its complete shit but this stuff is decent. It sticks to your fingers and stuff but has a decent amount of seeds and has obviously been bricked. Its like 15 times better than smoking the male pollen sacs, and i speak from experience.


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 8, 2006)

i used to come across that shit once in awhile,i hate that shit,feels like i got got.havent smoked that for a long ass time ,and who ever sold it to me ,wont be getting my bisness


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Mar 9, 2006)

My roommate used to sell "mids" for $100 to $120 bucks an oz and all it was shwag bagseed that we threw out earlier in the year and then whent back when they were flowering and removed the males, creating sinsemilla bud. Only slightly higher in thc content then the local reggies, everybody thinks(and this is the key word) that they are getting such a bargin. Shit was free to us, and we don't smoke anything but highs anymore so it's like free money.


----------



## pranicfever (Mar 15, 2006)

if only i could find then end of some tunnel from canada in.. hahaha... 

Or hell i wanna be there the day they decide to burn the weed they find in one of these tunnels... woot that would be the best high


----------



## AZshwagg (Mar 15, 2006)

Man, I'm from Guadalajara, Jalisco and let me tell you, The bud is excellent! MEXICAN SATIVA is what we have down here, it's the best. It's very light green crystally too( Down here everyone calls it Sinsemilla).


----------

